# Culpepper in GB as we speak.



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is it possible?Guess the Packers don't trust what they have in Aaron Rodgers.Culpepper is in GB looking to play for the Packers.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Is it possible?Guess the Packers don't trust what they have in Aaron Rodgers.Culpepper is in GB looking to play for the Packers.


Ken,

It has nothing to with a lack of trust. In fact, it's the opposite. Clearly the GM and Coach want Rodgers...they didn't kiss any ars to keep Favre. It HAS to do with a backup...I can't even name their second or third QB. Nall is a possible FA option, but again they have NO reputable backup. That is all their bringing Culpepper for.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Mr. Girlhands!!! I bet he works out a hell of a deal with no agent!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok, I have changed my mind. Daunte deserves another chance at a starting spot. That would be a great signing for the Pack!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> Mr. Girlhands!!! I bet he works out a hell of a deal with no agent!!!! :eyeroll:


I could be their Def. Coordinator during those weeks.

Game Plan: Try to strip the ball. Don't try to tackle, just swat at the ball.......it will come out eventually and often.

Awww the Dante days...


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

taddy,

You make it sound like you talked to the coach first hand. He'll be your starter by week three! :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Girlhands!!! I bet he works out a hell of a deal with no agent!!!! :eyeroll:
> ...


Yeah and I'd say just let him in the red zone fella's, the closer to the goal line the better, we have about an 80% chance of a turnover.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Anybody have a link to this story? This is just too good of a day!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here is the link.....

http://www.profootballtalk.com/2008/04/ ... culpepper/

Taddy.You're right.Can anyone name Rodgers backup right now?.....to me it looks like the Packers are also telling Farve...."don't even think about a comeback."

Wouldn't it be something if the TJ gets hurt or is ineffective and Farve got bored sitting at home and signed with the Vikes?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Wouldn't it be something if the TJ gets hurt or is ineffective and Farve got bored sitting at home and signed with the Vikes?


Couldn't happen. he is still under contract with the packers.

ps...if the pack are intent on going after our slop, kelly holcomb should be available.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> kelly holcomb should be available.


I would think that Holcomb would flinch just seeing the Vikings new defensive end.......He kicked the crap out of him last time they were together!!! I bet he doesn't even want any part of being with the vikes, too many bad memories!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

dosch said:


> taddy,
> 
> You make it sound like you talked to the coach first hand. He'll be your starter by week three! :wink:


Dosch,

The coach is family! I know all this inside info...

Actually, here's the article I read...

http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=741373


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Madden cover = ugly car crash coming for Bert


----------

